# Hi need info on full house rewire in alhaurin el grande



## Love Spain (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi please can anyone help with information please I’ve just had a Bulitin done my house and need an electrician to rewire the house now. But the person who is looking after this. Rewire has told me the local police have just come to take pictures of my house and that I need an architect now please do you know what this has do with the local police and architect???? Shaz


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The local police and the architect are employed by the town hall an a permit is needed from the town hall to ensure that all the work meets safety standards. It’s standard practice here. You will need to pay for the permit at some stage.


----------



## Love Spain (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh ok thanks but I have already obtained a Bulitin is this not enough? I have just bought a spanish car over here in Manchester and I need to drive to Malaga with it. To leave it over there will this be a problem for me at the border?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Not sure why the police would be round, I can only think it's to do with the work you have done on the house. Have you changed anything in the exterior?
The police can also check that you have the correct licenses to do work on a property


----------



## Love Spain (Oct 28, 2020)

Someone said it was to do with the town hall just to make sure everything gets installed properly the rewire. It’s been a nightmare. Thankyou. Shaz


----------



## Love Spain (Oct 28, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not sure why the police would be round, I can only think it's to do with the work you have done on the house. Have you changed anything in the exterior?


No it’s a old house I bought last year and nothing major done to it. I’ve got the bulletin now so I don’t know what the problem is ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not sure why the police would be round, I can only think it's to do with the work you have done on the house. Have you changed anything in the exterior?
> The police can also check that you have the correct licenses to do work on a property





Love Spain said:


> No it’s a old house I bought last year and nothing major done to it. I’ve got the bulletin now so I don’t know what the problem is ?


Don't look on it as a problem - these things are done differently here. You have to learn to love Spanish rules and regulations as well as the nice weather!


----------



## Love Spain (Oct 28, 2020)

😄🤣 true not used to stuff yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Love Spain said:


> 😄🤣 true not used to stuff yet.


A _boletín_ is a report, not a licence to have work done.


----------



## Love Spain (Oct 28, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> A _boletín_ is a report, not a licence to have work done.


Oh ok thanks


----------

